# Best turbo for vr6 12v good for 550-600 whp?



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Im looking for precision turbo.

Whats the best size?Spec?:screwy:


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

6266; I'm running the older 6265 version and it's great. Full boost at 4000 rpm and capable of 700 hp. The 6262 would also be a good choice if you want to go one size smaller and still be capable of 600+ hp :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Same as above. 
For a 12V reaching 600whp I would also be thinking Precision 6466 T4 0.81
The good old GT35R is in its limits above 500-550whp.
The new Garrett GTX series I have no clue, but I see its a very popular 12V turbo in Germany.
GTX42RS..


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

And what cold and hot side size?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

The real question you have to ask is do you want a 550+whp FWD car?
If so then GTX3582R :thumbup:


----------

